# Prewar, Vintage, Schwinn, Bicycle Collection



## catfish (Oct 28, 2018)

Someone needs to go check this out!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Vin...097004?hash=item4d7fd43b2c:g:VnAAAOSwdmlb1cwC


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 28, 2018)

I was just checking that out when your post came up, verrryy interesting spread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Oct 28, 2018)

Jesse McCauley said:


> I was just checking that out when your post came up, verrryy interesting spread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Looks like it's a good deal. If I was close I would hit it.


----------



## Miyata FL. (Oct 28, 2018)

@vincev


----------



## vincev (Oct 28, 2018)

Miyata FL. said:


> @vincev
> View attachment 891016
> 
> View attachment 891017
> ...



wow,someone got a deal !! I wish I would have known.I would have even went halves because of room ! Only 1 bid !!


----------



## gymmanager (Oct 28, 2018)

Wow. Didn’t last long, gone at 10:11 am. Must have taken the BO. Did anyone here get this?


----------



## bike (Oct 28, 2018)

a lot of work and rust with no good stuff showing


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 28, 2018)

.....................I bought it all.
The really good stuff was in the house....all high end prewar bikes ...some restored...

Going to flood the market tomorrow with it all


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 28, 2018)

Was kidding folks.....

will the real winner Please let us know what you found in that load of garbage if anything?


----------



## frank 81 (Oct 29, 2018)

Looks like a bunch of Junk!!


----------



## vincev (Oct 29, 2018)

This was a good deal if you are a parts seller.Many springer forks,,etc.I dont sell so nothing for me.


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 29, 2018)

I was trying to get @Kramai88 on board with it, but then someone must’ve offered the 2k and the seller accepted. It looked like a pretty good deal to me.


----------



## ItIsWhatItIs (Oct 31, 2018)

Looks like an awesome deal to me...


----------



## anders1 (Oct 31, 2018)

Wow, very cool!


----------

